# Nailer/Stapler



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone got a cordless nailer/stapler they would recommend?

Got some light work to do round the house and garden that needs mix of nails AND staples, all the "serious" brands do nailers (£400+) OR staplers (£100+) but not a combo and not prepared to spend 500+ on two tools I might never use again.

There are a lot of amazon brands/generics, many of which are obviously the same body in different colours and stickers, for about £100 that do 18g nails and type 90 staples and I could handle that, as long as they're not garbage.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I had for the last 35 year the same black and decker staple gun, used a lot (mains powered) 
Does staples and small nails.
Never failed to meet expectations 
Also if it is for a project you can hire them from the hire shops around the country.
I hired a air powered nail gun for making fence panels as I needed something very powerful


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've got one of the 'Rapid' mains powered staple \ nail guns and works well, does the job I need it for.

Had a lot of fencing work to do, so borrowed a 'Paslode' gun, OMG what a piece of kit, seriously thought about buying one... they do 2 variants, this is the big nail version I borrowed...

https://www.screwfix.com/p/paslode-...-li-ion-first-fix-cordless-gas-nail-gun/2600p

Depending on what you're doing, look to local hire companies, not overly expensive to hire one...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmm, corded 2 in 1 might be a good shout, they're pretty cheap.
I did look at hiring but it's be £50 for a weekend nailer and I'd still need a stapler, that's why the clarke/vonhaus/draper/engitech/nettto etc etc were catching my eye at just over £100.

This is going to escalate into full kit to be used twice isn't it...


----------

